# Name Your Mod!



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Some do and some don’t… I can’t help myself but name my favourite MODS… some name them after foreign words with deep meanings… and some name them after beautiful girls… I’m the latter and here are some of my favourite mods posing with their namesakes!

First up is Erica my very first REO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Next came Kiera but she is unfortunaly no longer with me and has gone to Reosmods for a makeover and then to a new home... but in her place is coming Evangeline!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Next on the list was the LP REO that was named after Amanda Holden!


----------



## PeterHarris (6/7/14)

this willl be a good thread.

Natalie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

The only non-REO to be named is the Russian 91%! Here is Maria!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mauritz (6/7/14)

This thread is hilarious ....


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Next to arrive in SA was Olivia!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

And the lastest and possibly the most beautiful of all the REO's is Missy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

@Rob Fisher - you legend
Such class

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

And let's not forget the non-REO box mod from Red Sky Mods... she is perfecly made but I'm not sure I'm going to stay attached to her for some reason... This is Jessica the Red Sky Cruiser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (6/7/14)

I somehow think that box mods should have lady names and tube mods should be man names...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Mike said:


> I somehow think that box mods should have lady names and tube mods should be man names...


 
I smell a fine coming! No doubt this will go pear shaped when Goose arrives!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

*lurking*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

Cheryl Cole FTW! Surprised you haven't called one of your mods Cheryl yet ribrib AKA @Rib Fosher







If you want to do more 'research': https://www.google.co.za/search?q=c...=1920&bih=979#q=cheryl+cole&tbm=isch&imgdii=_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

devdev said:


> Cheryl Cole FTW! Surprised you haven't called one of your mods Cheryl yet ribrib AKA @Rib Fosher


 
Cheryl is most certainly on the list Goose! She is actually next in line and after her comes Heather Graham! So if I get two more REO's I'll have to go searching the net for hot chicks again!
Catherine, Natalie and Elisha were on the list but the names were already taken or given!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/14)

Mike said:


> I somehow think that box mods should have lady names and tube mods should be man names...


 
Classic @Mike!


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

Since you have Amanda Holden on the list, did you ever watch Britain's Got Talent? Definitely worth the download. And you get Cheryl, Danni Minogue and Amanda Holden  (and Simon Cowell) in one show.


----------



## Mike (6/7/14)

If I were to pick a name for my setup when it arrives, I'd probably tribute Alexandra Botez, smart and pretty!


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

Mike said:


> If I were to pick a name for my setup when it arrives, I'd probably tribute Alexandra Botez, smart and pretty!


 
Not to be an outright troll but she already lost her queen, although I suppose she did take the other person's one as well. Also, shot doesn't have much cleavage...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (6/7/14)

At least she's trying instead of just relying on the cleavage

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

Mike said:


> At least she's trying instead of just relying on the cleavage


100%! That is an excellent point sir. Smartass comment duly retracted


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

devdev said:


> Since you have Amanda Holden on the list, did you ever watch Britain's Got Talent? Definitely worth the download. And you get Cheryl, Danni Minogue and Amanda Holden  (and Simon Cowell) in one show.


 
Big time! Love the show! Alisha Dixon is also a judge these days and she is pretty hot as well!


----------



## devdev (6/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time! Love the show! Alisha Dixon is also a judge these days and she is pretty hot as well!


Agree, absolutely love it. Worth watching just to see the judges

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (6/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cheryl is most certainly on the list Goose! She is actually next in line and after her comes Heather Graham! So if I get two more REO's I'll have to go searching the net for hot chicks again!
> Catherine, Natalie and Elisha were on the list but the names were already taken or given!


Susan Coffey FTW! 

This woman is an absolute beauty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (6/7/14)

Isabelle






Thinking of naming the Nemesis Ron .. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Jeremy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next came Kiera but she is unfortunaly no longer with me and has gone to Reosmods for a makeover and then to a new home... but in her place is coming Evangeline!


 
Evangeline arrived in SA today! So she should be with me in a day or two! Whoooo!

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConf...page&tLc=1&text28777=&tLabels=EZ+052465512+US


----------

